# Black Screen on games



## zerogames (Apr 7, 2016)

So i have several games installed , although in just 2 of them when i go to windowed mode all i get is a black screen and just sound. How can i fix? i have all driver's updated and everything updated.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

Not all games can be played in windowed mode. look under the menu options look for, preferences and go through them one by one to find out if the game you want to run offers an option that you can use to change the display mode from fullscreen to window or borderless window.

checkout whether this is possible with the games in question. forcing older games to play in windowed mode can be done with a few fixes such as hitting the Alt-Enter key on your keyboard while the game is running in fullscreen mode. another setting can be followed in this guide. how to force games to play in windowed mode.
http://www.ghacks.net/2014/05/04/force-fullscreen-games-play-windowed-mode/


----------



## zerogames (Apr 7, 2016)

I do click alt + enter while in full screen and it goes on windowed but it goes black


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

if the game has a window mode option it can be accessed one of three different ways. one of which you've tried in your last reply. see the guide for forcing windows mode in the link. 

also, check the graphics options section to see if you can simply switch over to windowed by selecting the option in game. 

another is to google "console commands" for the game. the console is usually opened by entering cmd into search or while in a game, usually by entering the tilde key (~). From there you can type in commands to change the game and sometimes even cheats, (if available). 

another is the game folder that holds the settings for windowed or fullscreen mode. it will be displayed saying something like: 
FullScreen = 1 or FullScreen = True. 
This would logically mean FullScreen mode is True, or that it is indeed in full screen. 
If it said FullScreen = False or = 0 it would mean it's already in windowed and you can change it to fullscreen by changing it to true or 1. 

locate the game directory where it the file will be. go to "my computer" then you choose local disk C: drive, (or use search). then you go to "Program Files". Usually the games are named by the makers of the game.


----------



## zerogames (Apr 7, 2016)

Hmm i've tried that but it's really confusing and besides the problem is any of those will make me go windowed which it will make it go black again. I really dont know where this comes from.


----------



## zerogames (Apr 7, 2016)

For further info the game is maplestory


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

zerogames said:


> Hmm i've tried that but it's really confusing and besides the problem is any of those will make me go windowed which it will make it go black again. I really dont know where this comes from.


if you can get to the menus, reduce the resolution and quality, its possible your graphics card is a little under spec =/
but as said, some games do not have windowed option


----------



## zerogames (Apr 7, 2016)

Hmm i've heard other users that are able to play maplestory in windowed mode :C


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

zerogames said:


> For further info the game is maplestory


see this guide for resolution fix


----------



## zerogames (Apr 7, 2016)

Well you see... my resolution already is the resolution maplestory is in. :/


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

zerogames said:


> Well you see... my resolution already is the resolution maplestory is in. :/


use the nexon fix
1) Open up a Windows Explorer window.

2) In the Address Bar, enter or paste the following: %localappdata%\NexonLauncher

3) Delete all folders & files located within the location provided in step 2.

4) Restart the launcher, or run the launcher if it is not already active.

The issue should be resolved once the steps above have been followed. If you still encounter the issue, please open a ticket by clicking on "Submit a request" at the top of this page.
https://support-maplestory.nexon.net/hc/en-us/articles/207878186-Nexon-Launcher-Blank-Screen-Issue


----------



## zerogames (Apr 7, 2016)

I dont have nexon launcher. i'm on europe


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

zerogames said:


> I dont have nexon launcher. i'm on europe


download the nexon launcher from here, see if this helps with the black screen
https://games.nexon.net/nexonlauncher


----------



## zerogames (Apr 7, 2016)

ah Still nothing. well it's fine. i guess i have to play in full screen. (which i hate cuz i have to press alt ctrl tab to move on when movin from char select to game)


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

zerogames said:


> ah Still nothing. well it's fine. i guess i have to play in full screen. (which i hate cuz i have to press alt ctrl tab to move on when movin from char select to game)


it seems the admin team for the game/launcher are working on the issues.
"We are currently working on a solution.
We apologize for the inconvenience."

- MapleStory Europe Team -
http://en.maplestory.nexoneu.com/Maple.aspx?PART=/News/Notice&mode=view&uId=6311

may not have to wait too, long.


----------



## zerogames (Apr 7, 2016)

this also happens in the game tales runner by the way. it's so weird


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

zerogames said:


> this also happens in the game tales runner by the way. it's so weird


checkout troubleshooting guide for win10 and using the compatibility mode will allow games to be run in an earlier OS environment.

from the link below:
In the taskbar search box, enter run programs, then click "Run programs made for previous versions of Windows. 
Click Next and the troubleshooter will try to detect potential issues with your apps. Select the app that's having issues in the next window and click Next. Select a troubleshooting option: use the recommended compatibility setting or choose compatibility settings yourself.

If you choose to use the recommended settings, the troubleshooter will test the app using a previous version of Windows so you can see if that resolves the issue. 
If you choose the choose to troubleshoot the app, the troubleshooter will ask you which problems you're experiencing.

Depending on your selection, the troubleshooter will offer tests and suggestions to resolve the problem, such as testing the display settings for the app. 
*Click the Test the program button and then click Next.*

You can then either choose to save the settings for the app, try different settings, or report the problem to Microsoft and view help articles online.

the second fisx on the link refers to the compatibility mode and the guide for using the feature.
http://www.laptopmag.com/articles/set-compatibility-mode-windows-10


----------



## zerogames (Apr 7, 2016)

I-ve done that. Unfortonely it doesnt do anything.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

zerogames said:


> I-ve done that. Unfortonely it doesnt do anything.


if online again, which one ... Mythical or Phoenix?
this link is for any talesrunner issues, which can be discussed and read for solutions.
http://tr.mythicaldev.com/index.php


----------

